# Oh



## Tebe (20 Settembre 2012)

manager è tornato stamattina.
Non ieri.
Ho avuto la cronistoria meillistica del rientro da Pupillo.

h. 9
_Cazzo. Abbronzato e incazzato. Marca male._

h 11.30
_Porca miseria, è un continuo cazziare. meno male che la prossima settimana sono in trasferta_

h 13.00
_Vado a mangiare con il capo. Cazzo. Mi andrà tutto di traverso._

h 15.00
_nemmeno il pranzo abbiamo fatto. Riunione con dei panini e ha già fatto piangere Gelmy_

h 17.00
_Finalmente non ce l'abbiamo più addosso. E con l' A.D. credo che ne avrà ancora per molto. Buona serata Tebe_



Adesso mi arriva la sua mail

_La mia priorità stamattina erano i saluti a te, Principessa.
Guarda a che ora riesco a farteli. Sono vergognoso e imperdonabile.
Buona serata splendore._










Tebe.
Tu. Devi.Lasciare andare. Manager.

SUBITO!


----------



## Minerva (20 Settembre 2012)

prova, prova oh oh


----------



## Minerva (20 Settembre 2012)

cresci:mrgreen:


----------



## Tebe (20 Settembre 2012)

Minerva;bt5730 ha detto:
			
		

> cresci:mrgreen:


:rofl::rofl::rofl:

ma no dai! Anche adesso che voglio lasciare Manager come una persona responsabile?
Daiiii. Ma allora non ti va mai bene niente e uffa!

:blank:


cosa devo fareeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee allora!!!!!!!!!!!!!
:embolo:


----------



## erab (20 Settembre 2012)

susa Tebe se te lo dico, ma tu gli uomini proprio non li capisci :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (20 Settembre 2012)

erab;bt5735 ha detto:
			
		

> susa Tebe se te lo dico, ma tu gli uomini proprio non li capisci :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


no...cosa c'è da capire? ha una cotta e io lo lascio andare perchè per me è solo sesso ebla bla, ha una famiglia, e bla bla

Sto sbagliando tutto?
Nel sesso che invece dovrei continuare a trombarmelo a sangue? (ok ok è una metafora, non cerchiamo il pelo nell'uovo)

ci sono altre opzioni?
Quali?
:embolo:


----------



## erab (20 Settembre 2012)

dicevo solo che Man era cotto da un po


----------



## Tebe (20 Settembre 2012)

erab;bt5738 ha detto:
			
		

> dicevo solo che Man era cotto da un po



ah.



















mi son fatta partire l'embolo per niente


----------



## UltimoSangre (20 Settembre 2012)

Che dolci :inlove:


----------



## Tebe (20 Settembre 2012)

UltimoSangre;bt5741 ha detto:
			
		

> Che dolci :inlove:



pure tu...


----------



## Nocciola (21 Settembre 2012)

Ma vi divertite a prenderla in giro vero?
Ma dove cavolo la vedete la cotta?










Scusa Tebe ma sai che in questa storia sono bastion contrario


----------



## erab (21 Settembre 2012)

c'è, c'è, la cotta c'è (da parte di lui, ovvio).


----------



## Carola (21 Settembre 2012)

io non so perchè ma a me qsto sa di drittone da paura
che sa fatto suo

ma davvero ci vedete la cotta voi?

:diffi:


----------



## Tebe (21 Settembre 2012)

rosa3;bt5750 ha detto:
			
		

> io non so perchè ma a me qsto sa di drittone da paura
> che sa fatto suo
> 
> ma davvero ci vedete la cotta voi?
> ...


io sinceramente no, ma ormai mi hanno convinto che è cottoso e quindi mi dispiace per lui e ri quindi scelgo uno stagista


----------



## Carola (21 Settembre 2012)

secondo me ci rimane maleiange:


----------



## Tebe (21 Settembre 2012)

rosa3;bt5752 ha detto:
			
		

> secondo me ci rimane maleiange:


e ma pure io. Non è che sono convinta. Lui mi piace. Però...se ha ragione la krikka del love in effetti, per lui, non ne vale la pena. No.




Poi magari ci vediamo e mi lascia lui.


----------



## Nocciola (21 Settembre 2012)

rosa3;bt5750 ha detto:
			
		

> io non so perchè ma a me qsto sa di drittone da paura
> che sa fatto suo
> 
> ma davvero ci vedete la cotta voi?
> ...



quoto:up:


----------



## Nocciola (21 Settembre 2012)

erab;bt5748 ha detto:
			
		

> c'è, c'è, la cotta c'è (da parte di lui, ovvio).


E lo capisci da quel messaggio?


----------



## erab (21 Settembre 2012)

Lo capisco da:

fase 1) Sono man, mezzo uomo e mezzo orco, terrorizzo tutti e non ho paura di niente
fase 2) Sono man, sono maculo, ti inchiodo alla scrivania
fase 3) Sono man e tu sei mia, no è vero non lo sei
fase 4) Sono man, sono al mare con la famiglia e ti dedico il primo bagno così sai che ti penso
fase 5) Sono man, sono rientrato a lavoro dopo settimane e ci tengo che tu sappia che la mia priorità è venirti a salutare ma tu non ci sei.

il trend è chiaro.


----------



## Nocciola (24 Settembre 2012)

erab;bt5758 ha detto:
			
		

> Lo capisco da:
> 
> fase 1) Sono man, mezzo uomo e mezzo orco, terrorizzo tutti e non ho paura di niente
> fase 2) Sono man, sono maculo, ti inchiodo alla scrivania
> ...



boh a me tutto questo mi fa pensare a una persona molto presa dal punto di vista dell'attrazione non dell'amore....

Tornato dalle vacanze dalla scaletta dell'aereo il mio migliore amico mi ha scritto "tornato tutto bene. Non vedo l'ora di vederti" "Anch'io" la mia risposta. Mica siamo innamorati, ci vogliamo un bene infinito..
Ma perchè vi ostinate a dare alle parole un significato diverso rispetto a quello che leggete? 
Boh sarò strana io


----------

